# How Do I look?



## Tyler Durden

Be as honest as you like, I can take it!


----------



## CMSbored

not at the picture but at the question... a tool.


----------



## grafta

That's one hell of a first post buddy :laugh:

Dammit, are we still working on getting that 'eating popcorn' icon mods?


----------



## bassholic

CMSbored said:


> not at the picture but at the question... a tool.


That is the first thing that popped into my head, and was verified. 

I think the biggest thing here is we need to see a video of your riding


----------



## Argo

Lmao...:laugh:

10 char


----------



## Tyler Durden

Hahaha, loving these responses.

Maybe I should have said, that I haven't worn this jacket while riding. My normal jacket is all black.

Having not been away for a long long time,I have no idea what guys are wearing on the mountains at the moment. I'm going to Morzine, France at the end of February, so I thought I'd start a bit of research.

I'll be swapping out those "Acid" colourway bindings for some all black ones.


----------



## SubyDude05

I dont like your facial expression.


----------



## bassholic

Tyler Durden said:


> Hahaha, loving these responses.
> 
> Maybe I should have said, that I haven't worn this jacket while riding. My normal jacket is all black.
> 
> Having not been away for a long long time,I have no idea what guys are wearing on the mountains at the moment. I'm going to Morzine, France at the end of February, so I thought I'd start a bit of research.
> 
> I'll be swapping out those "Acid" colourway bindings for some all black ones.


If you can ride then you can wear whatever you want. First season, i did my best to be inconspicuous. Now that I can ride(subjective) I have some pretty bright outfits. Let's just say I could pull your outfit off, but it would take some work. 

Your helmet and googles combo sucks


----------



## Tyler Durden

bassholic said:


> If you can ride then you can wear whatever you want. First season, i did my best to be inconspicuous. Now that I can ride(subjective) I have some pretty bright outfits. Let's just say I could pull your outfit off, but it would take some work.
> 
> Your helmet and googles combo sucks


:laugh::laugh:

What goggles would you recommend I go for with the white lid?

It's a RED Mutiny II. It's not very clear from the photo.


----------



## snowfiend

Tyler Durden said:


> Hahaha, loving these responses.
> Having not been away for a long long time,I have no idea what guys are wearing on the mountains at the moment. I'm going to Morzine, France at the end of February, so I thought I'd start a bit of research.
> ones.


Thumbs up for not getting defensive! :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge




----------



## Tyler Durden

snowfiend said:


> Thumbs up for not getting defensive! :thumbsup:


I'm not good enough to be a prick about it :thumbsup:


----------



## bassholic

start here Snowboard Goggles | evo outlet

I have the Smith Phenoms and the Anon figments. You should get any google that smith carries or anon or electric. Granted there are some that have the same bad lines that you currently rock, but in general those brands will be more "edgy"


----------



## Ryan_T

I've never seen a stomp pad so close to the front binding...if that is your front.


----------



## Tyler Durden

bassholic said:


> start here Snowboard Goggles | evo outlet
> 
> I have the Smith Phenoms and the Anon figments. You should get any google that smith carries or anon or electric. Granted there are some that have the same bad lines that you currently rock, but in general those brands will be more "edgy"


Same goes for the goggles as for the jacket. I haven't worn them to ride. The goggles are in fact borrowed from a friend of mine. Thanks for the link, I'll check them out.


----------



## Tyler Durden

Ryan_T said:


> I've never seen a stomp pad so close to the front binding...if that is your front.


It's not. I ride goofy.


----------



## bassholic

Ryan_T said:


> I've never seen a stomp pad so close to the front binding...if that is your front.


Let's assume he rides goofy....

I think the main tool bag fact about your outfit is that it is all flash. You have construction worker orange pants on - So a black jacket with small orange pin stripes would have been good. Reverse that for the jacket.

Like i said you better be a good rider.


----------



## snowfiend

I mean if you're not very good there's no reason to worry about looks and even when you are good it shouldn't really be that big a deal. When i first started I had matching camo pants and a jacket... hahahahah


----------



## Tyler Durden

bassholic said:


> Let's assume he rides goofy....
> 
> I think the main tool bag fact about your outfit is that it is all flash. You have construction worker orange pants on - So a black jacket with small orange pin stripes would have been good. Reverse that for the jacket.
> 
> Like i said you better be a good rider.


My wife says the pants are like a bin man's :laugh: My other jacket is just a plain black, so that should be okay. I also have some of these pants, that are a bit more low key.










Unfortunately I wouldn't class myself as a good rider.

I'm in the UK, so perhaps someone might highlight a few pairs of goggles worth looking out for. - goggles | eBay


----------



## IdahoFreshies

bassholic said:


> *I think the main tool bag fact about your outfit is that it is all flash*. You have construction worker orange pants on - So a black jacket with small orange pin stripes would have been good. Reverse that for the jacket.


how is that tool? Thats pretty much he snowboard style...flashy and obnoxious. flash is better than boring black and grey


----------



## Argo

The jacket is just ugly. The board and bindings are fine. The white helmet would be better if it was a darker color. 

Its not that it doesn't match, it just doesn't go together. Like they said though, if your pulling double rodeos on the natural hits you can do it in a speedo and be cool


----------



## IdahoFreshies

guys, lets critique each other, how to i look?


----------



## bassholic

IdahoFreshies said:


> how is that tool? Thats pretty much he snowboard style...flashy and obnoxious. flash is better than boring black and grey
> 
> guys, lets critique each other, how to i look?
> View attachment 7132


No longer about OP - A few of my outfits


















http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/406450_10100363443418384_11306810_50166442_63691327_n.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/403762_10100315278361544_11306810_49892085_698667913_n.jpg


----------



## Ryan_T

Tyler Durden said:


> It's not. I ride goofy.


Ah ok. That crossed my mind, but then why are you holding your board upside down..? 

I'm just buggin ya.


----------



## Tyler Durden

Ryan_T said:


> Ah ok. That crossed my mind, but then why are you holding your board upside down..?
> 
> I'm just buggin ya.


I'm practising switch


----------



## nickwarrenn

bassholic said:


> No longer about OP - A few of my outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/406450_10100363443418384_11306810_50166442_63691327_n.jpg[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/403762_10100315278361544_11306810_49892085_698667913_n.jpg


Outfit 1: Love it, I'd wear that all the time. Pants, goggles, backpack straps, and gloves match, coat and helmet match. It all blends nicely, fitted well.
Outfit 2: Nice, although the sleeves of the coat don't look like they're over the gloves or something. Weird cuffs.
Outfit 3: Not as nice as the other 2, but still isn't as bad as OP.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

bassholic said:


> No longer about OP - A few of my outfits


that one is awesome, looks really good!


----------



## bassholic

nickwarrenn said:


> Outfit 1: Love it, I'd wear that all the time. Pants, goggles, backpack straps, and gloves match, coat and helmet match. It all blends nicely, fitted well.
> Outfit 2: Nice, although the sleeves of the coat don't look like they're over the gloves or something. Weird cuffs.
> Outfit 3: Not as nice as the other 2, but still isn't as bad as OP.
> 
> Here, do me. I don't have any current pictures, but a still frame from a video will do. Hood isn't normally up, but it was freezing that day.


Are you in Camo? My riding this season has been the blue jacket, white pants. I think it's time to go with my white jacket, plaid pants

See attached picture of my options


----------



## bassholic

IdahoFreshies said:


> that one is awesome, looks really good!


From that sequence of photos - I haven't worn those pants since the beginning of last season. And prob won't put them on again - They are "old to me


----------



## Tyler Durden

So.

Can anyone put together an outfit from the following?


----------



## Shazkar

bassholic, i like your style

i am still a mediocre snowboarder, so other than my bright goggles, i have boring black jacket, and khaki color pants

i need new pants sometime but i dunno what color


----------



## bassholic

Tyler Durden said:


> So.
> 
> Can anyone put together an outfit from the following?


I don't see why you can't do the grey pants and flashy jacket from original picture


----------



## Argo

Gtey pants, flashy jacket is one.
orange pants, black jacket is the other.

Throw the red /whit jacket out, jk but it won't go with either pants


----------



## bassholic

Argo said:


> Gtey pants, flashy jacket is one.
> orange pants, black jacket is the other.
> *
> Throw the red /whit jacket out, jk but it won't go with either pants*


That made me laugh out loud, truth burns.


----------



## Tyler Durden

I had pretty much come to the realisation that that Quicksilver jacket didn't go with either of the pants.


----------



## Tyler Durden

Here's the first outfit










Better?


----------



## Argo

That's 10x better than the first outfit


----------



## Tyler Durden

Argo said:


> That's 10x better than the first outfit


Cheers.

...and the second


----------



## Argo

Something strange about the jackets lines but def better than the first outfit, I'd wear it If it's all I had. If all I had was he first outfit or that red/white jacket I'd go shopping.....


----------



## jyuen

Tyler Durden said:


> Here's the first outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?


woahh wtf you're old....errrr than some... 
was not expecting that from the first picture


----------



## Tyler Durden

jyuen said:


> woahh wtf you're old....errrr than some...
> was not expecting that from the first picture


Yes, it's true, I am older than time. (well 36 to be specific)


----------



## Argo

I'm 35.... Lots of older dudes on here that rip


----------



## cjcameron11

In all honesty i really don't think it matters that much what you wear, but hey I'm huge and wear blue pants with a purple (some say pink) jacket. my only problem is with you goggle helmet combo, in fact its more the goggles, for some reason i hate those goggles but its all subjective i guess anyways. I also hate black boots and ruroc helmets. Ohh and i turn 30 this year so you're not that old.


----------



## slyder

don't care about the outfit

love the user name


----------



## brownSnow

who cares what other people think. if you like your gear, it's style, colour, pattern, etc. that's all that matters.

from a fellow "old guy" , I'll be 37 this may, riding 19 years now.


----------



## MarshallV82

As long as it keeps you dry, go for it! 
Gotta say though, I prefer the grey snow pants, and the colorful jacket. 

I let my buddy use some of my old stuff, he picked orange pants and green jacket.. nobody laughed him off the mountain


----------



## Ryan_T

There's so many people wearing the black jacket and <insert a bright colour> pants out there. It looks good though.


----------



## SchultzLS2

I'll Play.... Here is me from the past weekend. 

Light Blue Jacket
Red Pants
Pink Boots
Purple Board
Black bindings/helmet/gloves


----------



## brownSnow

... and I'll raise you a "loud" outfit. my gear in the link below from last season, still wear it depending on conditions 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/fashion/18167-09-10-oakley-gear-coat-pants.html


----------



## SchultzLS2

brownSnow said:


> ... and I'll raise you a "loud" outfit. my gear in the link below from last season, still wear it depending on conditions
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/fashion/18167-09-10-oakley-gear-coat-pants.html


hahaha I like it, but the second post definitely got it right...OHHHH CANNNNNAAADDDDAAAAAA


----------



## HoboMaster

All I know is that you don't look like this, which disappoints me. (I want this jacket...)


----------



## kramer213

This takes the cake for oddest thread posted in awhile.... DOIN BAD!


----------



## jyuen

HoboMaster said:


> All I know is that you don't look like this, which disappoints me. (I want this jacket...)


ahhh yess..
what would tyler durden do?

i'd imagine if he snowboarded, he would probably do it in a leather jacket and jeans...


----------



## vict0rydew

I feel like everything is too fitted!! Maybe rock a looser jacket... that might make it solid


----------



## kayin

Tyler Durden said:


> Here's the first outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?


Much better! or even the black jacket with these pants. Not a fan of your jacket in this picture, just my honest opinion, looks like one of those cheap walmart prints. sorry.

But the last 2 outfits you posted were much better!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

bassholic said:


> Are you in Camo? My riding this season has been the blue jacket, white pants. I think it's time to go with my white jacket, plaid pants
> 
> See attached picture of my options


lol that reminds me. one day, mu buddy brought up 2 sets of snow pants (a white one and a red one), one in his bag and one on a PINK hanger. Once we saw he brought up 2 sets of snow pants we instantly started making fun of him, asking him if he thought this was a fashion show, or if he was having difficulty coordinating his out fit (it also didnt help it was on the pink hanger). From that point on we have started calling him a fashionista.


----------



## bassholic

brownSnow said:


> ... and I'll raise you a "loud" outfit. my gear in the link below from last season, still wear it depending on conditions
> 
> 
> wanna sell to me?


----------



## bassholic

brownSnow said:


> ... and I'll raise you a "loud" outfit. my gear in the link below from last season, still wear it depending on conditions
> 
> [QUOTE="IdahoFreshies, post: 4729...rips all comes in alrge tupperware container!


----------



## Tyler Durden

Thanks for all the comments. 

Any thoughts on this jacket? 

Stalefish 'Electric' Snowboard Jacket


----------



## fattrav

Tyler Durden said:


> Thanks for all the comments.
> 
> Any thoughts on this jacket?
> 
> Stalefish 'Electric' Snowboard Jacket


Perhaps non-patterned colour ways might be something to look at?

Nice thread by the way, its gone the exact opposite direction of what I thought it would.


----------



## bassholic

I think the grey pants and the salt and pepper hair is on point.

No go on the jacket - but listen man you know your taste better than us, hence why we said the question was a "TOOL" question


----------



## Tyler Durden

bassholic said:


> I think the grey pants and the salt and pepper hair is on point.
> 
> No go on the jacket - but listen man you know your taste better than us, hence why we said the question was a "TOOL" question


Cheers!

The question was meant to be a bit of a joke, as is the way I'm "posing" in the first picture. Guess it needed more of these to make sense


----------



## JeffreyCH

Who am I to judge, I'm known as "Mr. flashy" :cheeky4: :laugh::laugh::laugh:










Almost color coordinated with my (old) sled :laugh:










For the most part I see this sport as self expression, if you like it, rock it...if not :dunno:


----------



## Tyler Durden

The jacket is no longer. I just returned it to the store.

Came back with this one instead (it was a total bargain)


----------



## honeycomb

It aint easy bein' steezy


{insert pic of cheetos cat}


----------



## bassholic

Tyler Durden said:


> The jacket is no longer. I just returned it to the store.
> 
> Came back with this one instead (it was a total bargain)


I think everyone was liking the mulit colored jacket once you put the grey pants on. No you are ho-hum don't look at me i have no personality...

What brand was the multi colored jacket


----------



## Tyler Durden

bassholic said:


> I think everyone was liking the mulit colored jacket once you put the grey pants on. No you are ho-hum don't look at me i have no personality...
> 
> What brand was the multi colored jacket


It was Bunotti, and in reality it felt cheap and nasty, with a kind of shiny outer shell. The new one is from Groovstar, and has a proper woven feel to the outer shell. It also has 10,000mm waterproofing amd 10,000gm breathability compared to the other jackets 5000.


----------



## Tyler Durden

Here's a close up of the new jacket. 










The photo of it on doesn't really show you what iut's like. This should give you a better idea.

And here's a library shot


----------



## d4ve

Why is it so important what jacket you have? If it's breathable and keep you warm go for it? I mean I have 20$ black pants with a black jacket and that's it, lol. Maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## Ryan_T

I like the new jacket. 

But I've also been known to keep a low-profile.


----------



## mjd

Tyler Durden said:


> Be as honest as you like, I can take it!


you need a pint of beer in that free hand and you'll look outstanding.


----------



## Tyler Durden

mjd said:


> you need a pint of beer in that free hand and you'll look outstanding.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## grafta

Wow, this has totally been like one of those what not to wear shows and you won! Dude, good stuff. New jacket is dope with grey pants. Such an improvement on the orange and crazy coloured jacket :thumbsup:

Goggles shape seemed a bit wrong for the helmet, too rounded at the top for the more square opening in that hat. Find some that fit and you are gold!


----------



## Argo

Your new black jacket goes with both pants. 

The other jacket you linked, looks poor quality.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

New jacket :thumbsup:


----------



## BoardWalk

SchultzLS2 said:


> I'll Play.... Here is me from the past weekend.
> 
> Light Blue Jacket
> Red Pants
> Pink Boots
> Purple Board
> Black bindings/helmet/gloves


Do you have the name of that guy in the middle? That dick cut me off the other day.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Like a huge fucking douche that needs to be told how awesome they are for asking how they look. Shut up and go fucking ride.


----------



## Tyler Durden

BurtonAvenger said:


> Like a huge fucking douche that needs to be told how awesome they are for asking how they look. Shut up and go fucking ride.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## bassholic

BurtonAvenger said:


> Like a huge fucking douche that needs to be told how awesome they are for asking how they look. Shut up and go fucking ride.


last season, that douche took karasene out too and she broke her neck


----------



## BurtonAvenger

OK don't really care he just looks like a douche or someone I would point and laugh at for wanting to know if they look cool. Style you either have it or you don't.


----------



## Smokehaus

And if you have to ask, you don't have it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Tyler Durden said:


> Be as honest as you like, I can take it!


First thought..."Puke Show"...second thought being a geezer dude that rides with abunch of other geezerily skier dudes, its great! The reason it great...who the F cares but more importantly is that you could be easily identified...if you wear the usual manly black and grey or whatever you are hard to pick out for us geezerily dudes with failing eyes and slowing minds. This year, found some $3 bright red big gortex mittens (much like mdp's orange gloves) at the swap that I could flag in a fighter jet onto an aircraft carrier in fog from 5 miles out, one of the other guys has bright lime green jacket, another has a blue smurf colored helmet and matching jacket. Anyway we blast around the hill and have a halfway meeting spots and at the chair and its really handy to be able to see each other from 1/2 mile away. Btw this inspires me to break out the new hot pink snowpants, black jacket and red mitts combo.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

bassholic said:


> *I justify by sayin eevrythings diff weights*  and on long trips all comes in alrge tupperware container!


that made absolutely no sense.



wrathfuldeity said:


> Btw this inspires me to break out the new hot pink snowpants, black jacket and red mitts combo.


please dont:cheeky4:


----------



## grafta

wrathfuldeity said:


> Btw this inspires me to break out the new hot pink snowpants, black jacket and red mitts combo.


Red on pink would make my eyes hurt :laugh:

You'd be easy to spot for sure!


----------



## Leo

This thread is very strange... sketchy indeed. ↁ_ↁ


----------



## SchultzLS2

BoardWalk said:


> Do you have the name of that guy in the middle? That dick cut me off the other day.


Yes, HER name is Shelly. She lives at 123 Fake St.

She said stop by anytime, she'd be happy to mess your ass up.


----------



## Unowned

Tyler Durden said:


> Be as honest as you like, I can take it!


I think you're a little too mature to be rocking the colors in the first outfit...surprised you weren't a kid (young adult and younger)...


----------



## myschims

Needs new goggles. 
and a bigger jacket


----------



## HoboMaster

SchultzLS2 said:


> Yes, HER name is Shelly. She lives at 123 Fake St.
> 
> She said stop by anytime, she'd be happy to mess your ass up.


I laughed:laugh:


----------



## York

Black jacket and orange pants exclusively.

The two flashier jackets with the grey pants.

[edit--oops reply to a really old post, anyway new jacket/pants combo is much better]


----------



## Kwanzaa

I Just want to say how much I think your all ****'s for critiquing each others "outfits". I wouldn't doubt you ride with a purse on.


----------



## HoboMaster

Kwanzaa said:


> I Just want to say how much I think your all ****'s for critiquing each others "outfits". I wouldn't doubt you ride with a purse on.


Actually, I prefer a fanny-pack, that way I can have quick access to my sunscreen and tampons


----------



## bassholic

I actually just bought this for the GF i don't have. Maybe i'll find a smash victim to donate it to on my next trip before V-Day.

I did not try it on, but maybe it it's skin tight and can be a first layer i might rock it


----------



## cjcameron11

Kwanzaa said:


> I Just want to say how much I think your all ****'s for critiquing each others "outfits". I wouldn't doubt you ride with a purse on.


I just get your Mother to ski behind me carrying all my shit i need, then just whistle when i need something


----------



## Tyler Durden

SubyDude05 said:


> I dont like your facial expression.


This thread has been very entertaining, but so far my favourite comment has to be this one.

Great stuff SubyDude05 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tyler Durden

bassholic said:


> Your helmet and googles combo sucks


This any better? :dunno:


----------



## honeycomb

:laugh: get a stormtrooper jacket and pants and it'll be perfect...maybe a hello kittie backpack...do people really care this much about how they look? I just buy whatever crap I like at the store and go with it.

with a name like Tyler Durden, ditch the goggles and rock some aviators :thumbsup:

seriously though, I like the new goggles, the new dk blue jacket looks nice too, keeps your neck warm and prevents you from gnawing on your balls at the same time :laugh: ...in a good way tho


----------



## bassholic

Tyler Durden said:


> This any better? :dunno:


Much much better, those vents on the originals were horrendous. The solid white combo is on point. Next season i think you need to add some color


----------



## irrballsac

myschims said:


> Needs new goggles.
> and a bigger jacket


^^^^^^

10 chars


----------



## Tyler Durden

irrballsac said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> 10 chars


Bigger then this?


----------



## irrballsac

Tyler Durden said:


> Bigger then this?


Nah. That's fine. The other seemed almost like a belly shirt and didn't quite cover much of the hand, so I imagine it would be awful to keep your gloves in the sleeves.


----------



## Tyler Durden

Yeah, the bright jacket has gone back to the store. I'm much happier with this one.


----------



## metric

Lol I kid, I kid. The new look is a lot better than the god awful jacket and orange combination.



Snowolf said:


> At work a few years ago when we had our yellow jackets:


What goggles/lens are those?


----------



## PanHandler

metric said:


> Lol I kid, I kid. The new look is a lot better than the god awful jacket and orange combination.
> 
> 
> 
> What goggles/lens are those?


Get a UA Cold Gear Hood and youll look sweet!

This is ow ive been looking since last year (sorry no on slope pics)










I love puffy jackets for some reason


----------



## Riley212

this is what i will be wearing from now on, i ordered it before i came to work. Its waiting at home ready for my trip to alaska. i got tired of getting snow up my coat. 










make all the fun you want ill be drier than you. and thats all i care about


----------



## --bigtime--

Riley212 said:


> this is what i will be wearing from now on, i ordered it before i came to work. Its waiting at home ready for my trip to alaska. i got tired of getting snow up my coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make all the fun you want ill be drier than you. and thats all i care about


Yo, forget about making fun, I want one of those. where did you buy it???

And also, OP you said you were getting rid of the 'acid color' binders for all black....those happen to be Large Cartels by any chance?


----------



## Tyler Durden

Medium Cartels. They're on eBay as we speak. I've replaced them with Matt black Exiles.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burton-Ca...edium-Good-Condition-NO-RESERVE-/170771046533


----------



## Riley212

--bigtime-- said:


> Yo, forget about making fun, I want one of those. where did you buy it???
> 
> And also, OP you said you were getting rid of the 'acid color' binders for all black....those happen to be Large Cartels by any chance?


Norrøna Lofoten Gore-Tex Pro Shell One-Piece Suit - Men's from Backcountry.com, i think that is the only site you can get them in the states, its not exaxtly cheap though as it is stretch Proshell goretex, i saved up for a few months to get it. Also the sizes are quite large; im 5'10 165, i wear 31x32 jeans and a small, fits perfect, nice and loose. Airblaster makes a 10k one piece thats prety cool too for about a quarter of the price


----------



## nickwarrenn

Some real pictures this time. Thoughts/critique?


----------



## Riley212

Seriously tho, looks pretty cool to me, nice proto


----------



## threej21

heres my crazy matching outfit (far left) that I rarely wear anymore. gonna get some red pants to rock with this jacket though, and already have a red jacket that i rock with the pants..










Heres my other outfit...











with just the liner to the previous jacket on










and just added these green pants to rock with the same jacket..only have a vid tho, no pics

Shreddin the gnar | Facebook


----------



## nickwarrenn

Riley212 said:


> Seriously tho, looks pretty cool to me, nice proto


Not sure if you were talking to me, but if you were thanks, I love my proto


----------



## Kwanzaa

Snowolf said:


> Meh, we are just secure enough in our manhood to be comfortable doing so; too bad you aren't...:cheeky4:


There's nothing manly about discussing fashion in sports. Its like a Hockey player asking "do these shoulder pads make me look boxy?"


----------



## dreampow

This thread is just fun, nice to see peoples outfits, though of course it doesn't really matter if you are enjoying.

Tyler Durden you should have been a porn star with that name:thumbsup::thumbsup::laugh:.

Here are a couple of shots of my outfit. I am secure enough so have a dig if you like. 

Everything I use is functional and high quality, nice to have some coordination too though.










Changed the goggles and the wooly hat this year because the old ones were knackered. 










Hows my steeze?


----------



## metric

threej21 said:


> with just the liner to the previous jacket on


Dude those pants are hawt. What are they?


----------



## threej21

metric said:


> Dude those pants are hawt. What are they?


Nomis, think they're called the " simon chamberlain signature series " or something like that. Actually all of my outerware is Nomis except for the bright solid green pants in the video which are Ride. But both plaid pants and jackets are the same Nomis model, just different colors. The jackets are the " Stacks " jacket, and in the pic you attached, my hoody is the liner for the jacket, but on the grey/red jacket, the hoody liner has red lettering instead of the green


----------



## Memphis Hawk

This is my only outfit. 

Mizuno Sakura Blossom Green/Yellow. It's actually a skiers outfit only sold in Japan. 
Alpina goggles topping off the K2 Helmet


----------



## stevetim

Riley212 said:


> this is what i will be wearing from now on, i ordered it before i came to work. Its waiting at home ready for my trip to alaska. i got tired of getting snow up my coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make all the fun you want ill be drier than you. and thats all i care about


Awesome! 

the band DEVO is the first thing i thought of when i saw this pic


----------



## stevetim

[/IMG]

this season's digs. most of my crew is so low key. had to change it up a little.


----------



## cjcameron11

I like my shit bright, i mean its not like i stand out enough at my height anyway


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Riley212 said:


> Seriously tho, looks pretty cool to me, nice proto


THANK GOD somebody asked that and i didnt have to. from the first set of pictures i honestly couldnt tell.



dreampow said:


> Hows my steeze?


*said in Torstein voice*


----------



## IdahoFreshies

bassholic said:


> No longer about OP - A few of my outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/406450_10100363443418384_11306810_50166442_63691327_n.jpg[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/403762_10100315278361544_11306810_49892085_698667913_n.jpg





bassholic said:


> *I actually just bought this for the GF i don't have.* Maybe i'll find a smash victim to donate it to on my next trip before V-Day.
> 
> ]


ok, im really confused now. Please explain what am i missing and proceed to call me an idiot. But the first set of pictures, TO ME, clearly look like a girls outfit (especially the middle one) but that bolded comment totally threw me off and i just dont get whats going on. Apparently snowboard outfits are more unisex than i thought and there is a bit of confusion going on here.





ok, please review the picture i have submitted to this thread (i know its not the best...or even close, but its all i got) again, if there is ANY doubt on my gender please let me know


----------



## smokinsummer

SubyDude05 said:


> I dont like your facial expression.


:thumbsup::dunno:


----------



## nickwarrenn

IdahoFreshies said:


> THANK GOD somebody asked that and i didnt have to. from the first set of pictures i honestly couldnt tell.


Wait, what? Guy all the way...how do I look like a girl?


----------



## Ocho

nickwarrenn said:


> Wait, what? Guy all the way...how do I look like a girl?


It might have had something to do with the colors? (Lavender jacket?) I personally give a pass on things like this to any "foreign" guy (European, Canadian, etc). I've had people suspect my foreign guy friends as gay men for things considered as feminine here in the States. Who cares...wear what you like 

As a chick I will say threads like this aren't a bad thing. It's refreshing to see men give a shit about how they look. It means we (chicks) won't have to waste time dressing them :laugh:

Consideration for how you present yourself is a good thing :thumbsup:


----------



## Kwanzaa

Snowolf said:


> Homophobic much?
> 
> Maybe some of those Hockey players are drag queens off duty. Nothing wrong with that; whatever floats yer boat. Some of us are secure and some aren't. If you are too insecure about your own masculinity to be creeped out by guys talking about their snowboarding outerwear, then I suspect you have some "questions".
> 
> If you have never been to a live a drag queen event, you are missing some hilarious humor!
> 
> your loss:dunno:


I'm not creeped out by you guys talking about it. I think it makes you guys look like goofs.

I picture it like a group of friends walking into an urban outfitter's and trying on outfits for each other while the other's comment on how it makes them look. You know, there's some Madonna playing in the back ground and everyone's giggleing, sitting back on lounge chairs while the one trying on cloths struts towards them like he's in a fashion show.

It's fine, I get it. You wan't to look good for the other snowboarders who don't know how to ride because Fashion determines how cool you are out on the bunny hills.


----------



## nickwarrenn

EatRideSleep said:


> It might have had something to do with the colors? (Lavender jacket?) I personally give a pass on things like this to any "foreign" guy (European, Canadian, etc). I've had people suspect my foreign guy friends as gay men for things considered as feminine here in the States. Who cares...wear what you like
> 
> As a chick I will say threads like this aren't a bad thing. It's refreshing to see men give a shit about how they look. It means we (chicks) won't have to waste time dressing them :laugh:
> 
> Consideration for how you present yourself is a good thing :thumbsup:


Lavender jacket? I'm in these photos (below.) One of us must be confused, think it was me. Unless you are talking to me, but my jacket is poka dot.


nickwarrenn said:


> Some real pictures this time. Thoughts/critique?


----------



## Ocho

nickwarrenn said:


> Lavender jacket? I'm in these photos (below.) One of us must be confused, think it was me. Unless you are talking to me, but my jacket is poka dot.


Yep, those are the pics I was referring to...looks lavender on my end. I happen to like it, esp with the pant color.

So what color polka dot is it, actually?


----------



## PanHandler

the first picture looks grey (in the shade) Second picture looks lavender (in the sun)


----------



## nickwarrenn

PanHandler said:


> the first picture looks grey (in the shade) Second picture looks lavender (in the sun)





EatRideSleep said:


> Yep, those are the pics I was referring to...looks lavender on my end. I happen to like it, esp with the pant color.
> 
> So what color polka dot is it, actually?


It's almost a polka dot, a print of circles that look the same up close, and shapes farther away. Here's a picture of it better.


----------



## Ocho

nickwarrenn said:


> It's almost a polka dot, *a print of circles that look the same up close, and shapes farther away*.


That's pretty cool. Very M.C. Escher-esque.


----------



## nickwarrenn

EatRideSleep said:


> That's pretty cool. Very M.C. Escher-esque.


It's super cool. Girls always stare/comment on it, and I get to use the "ladies, ladies, my eyes are up here." line. Pretty kickass if you ask me.


----------



## PanHandler

so what color are all the little dots? Cause the picture still makes them look lavender.


----------



## stevetim

Good points SnoWolf.

I've figured out that most people that sit around on the sides of trails saying how goofy everyone looks are the ones who need more bunny hill time to brush up on their skills.

And someday SnoWolf, I'd actually like to crap my pants dropping some lines with you. lol


----------



## IdahoFreshies

nickwarrenn said:


> Wait, what? Guy all the way...how do I look like a girl?


hell i dont know, i cant see your face. I just looked at the skinny ass pants, a somewhat small (maybe? dont have much perspective) lavender jacket and skinny physique. 




Kwanzaa said:


> I'm not creeped out by you guys talking about it. I think it makes you guys look like goofs.
> 
> I picture it like a group of friends walking into an urban outfitter's and trying on outfits for each other while the other's comment on how it makes them look. You know, there's some Madonna playing in the back ground and everyone's giggleing, sitting back on lounge chairs while the one trying on cloths struts towards them like he's in a fashion show.
> 
> It's fine, I get it. You wan't to look good for the other snowboarders who don't know how to ride because Fashion determines how cool you are out on the bunny hills.


What is wrong with caring how you look? This season i upgraded almost all of my gear, so if im buying new gear why the hell wouldn't i get stuff that flows and matches. Honestly by my 3rd time around buying new outerwear i have found what to me feels like my perfect outer wear set up. I love how everything looks and it is my perfect style of gear. It is a great boost of confidence when you think you look good. Are you telling me when you go in to buy stuff you just rip it off the shelf, test fit it with a blind fold on, and buy it without even considering if it even somewhat matches?




stevetim said:


> I've figured out that most people that sit around on the sides of trails saying how goofy everyone looks are the ones who need more bunny hill time to brush up on their skills.


well as you probably know there can be plenty of down time on the mountain, lift lines, chair rides, taking a break down the hill, general BSing, so what else is there to do but look at and bitch about/critique what everyone is wearing.


----------



## stevetim

IdahoFreshies said:


> well as you probably know there can be plenty of down time on the mountain, lift lines, chair rides, taking a break down the hill, general BSing, so what else is there to do but look at and bitch about/critique what everyone is wearing.


Bitch about $100 lift tickets, $5 Gatorades, and $13 turkey sandwiches maybe? :dunno:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

stevetim said:


> Bitch about $100 lift tickets, $5 Gatorades, and $13 turkey sandwiches maybe? :dunno:


200 dollar season pass, my own bottles of water, pack my own lunch. My usual snowboard days only cost me in gas, and with the hill an 35 miles away with a couple friends gas is 5 a person haha


----------



## Leo

Love how this thread turned into people posting pictures of their outfits. Well, you all know what at least one of my jackets look like.

I use the same pants for all jackets. You can't go wrong with black pants lol.


----------



## Ryan_T

nickwarrenn said:


> Some real pictures this time. Thoughts/critique?


Your pants look really short...or maybe it's just cause of the knee-bend. 

I don't think that jacket looks feminine at all. I have a chocolate brown (slightly reddish/purplish in certain light). :thumbsup:


----------



## Kwanzaa

> For back country, it 100% function over fashion but when resort riding, fuck yeah I like to look good. Mainly I pick things that I like and you're damn right I want to catch the eye of the ladies too. Any guy who claims to have no concern for how he looks and dresses is either a liar or is a dribbling retard.


I think you've miss understood what I said. I have no problem with being concerned about how you look and picking out things that *YOU* feel conferable in. I'd consider myself self conscious about the things I wear and like to pick things out that I feel represent me.

What I don't do is go up to my friends, or in this case a group of strangers and ask questions about how my helmet makes my head look big or if my jacket makes me look puffy or if the pin strips on my jacket match the polka dots on my pants. If someone gives me a complement on how i look than hey I know it looks fine. if you think it looks bad than just don't wear it. 

When you go shopping do you bring your buddies and ask if you look good with a particular gold chain on or if an Affliction shirt looks good with your board shorts? I doubt it.


----------



## PanHandler

IdahoFreshies said:


> 200 dollar season pass, my own bottles of water, pack my own lunch. My usual snowboard days only cost me in gas, and with the hill an 35 miles away with a couple friends gas is 5 a person haha


Where do you get $200 season pass?

Schweitzers season pass is $1000


----------



## stevetim

IdahoFreshies said:


> 200 dollar season pass, my own bottles of water, pack my own lunch. My usual snowboard days only cost me in gas, and with the hill an 35 miles away with a couple friends gas is 5 a person haha


not many options for us floridians with regards to the season pass. i can eat snow for water and put some lunch meat in my pockets though. :cheeky4:


----------



## stevetim

Kwanzaa said:


> I think you've miss understood what I said. I have no problem with being concerned about how you look and picking out things that *YOU* feel conferable in. I'd consider myself self conscious about the things I wear and like to pick things out that I feel represent me.
> 
> What I don't do is go up to my friends, or in this case a group of strangers and ask questions about how my helmet makes my head look big or if my jacket makes me look puffy or if the pin strips on my jacket match the polka dots on my pants. If someone gives me a complement on how i look than hey I know it looks fine. if you think it looks bad than just don't wear it.
> 
> When you go shopping do you bring your buddies and ask if you look good with a particular gold chain on or if an Affliction shirt looks good with your board shorts? I doubt it.


so let me ask you a question.

what in the world do you think a public forum should be used for then?

is this not someplace one goes to get INFORMATION and OPINION about things they may or may not be privy to knowledge of??:dunno:

just curious what your answer would be.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

stevetim said:


> not many options for us floridians with regards to the season pass. i can eat snow for water and put some lunch meat in my pockets though. :cheeky4:


and because of that i am very greatful i live in a place that is a stones throw away from a pretty dam good hill.



PanHandler said:


> Where do you get $200 season pass?
> 
> Schweitzers season pass is $1000


Bogus Basin. if you buy next years pass in February its 199.:cheeky4: Also brundage and tamarack both have college student season passes for 199. Sun valley season passes are 1800 bucks! that blew my mind to pieces. There is no reason to get a season pass, it would be cheaper to buy day passes. you would have to ride 100 days a year to break even.



here is a much better pic of me, not a reflection in some goggles.


----------



## PanHandler

Damn too bad i live so far from boise. Plus im not in college.


----------



## Kwanzaa

stevetim said:


> so let me ask you a question.
> 
> what in the world do you think a public forum should be used for then?
> 
> is this not someplace one goes to get INFORMATION and OPINION about things they may or may not be privy to knowledge of??:dunno:
> 
> just curious what your answer would be.


Its for the obvious reasons you stated. 

I guess i find discussing fashion is for metrosexuals. its funny when every gaper starts posting their outfits.


----------



## PanHandler

Kwanzaa said:


> Its for the obvious reasons you stated.
> 
> I guess i find discussing fashion is for metrosexuals. its funny when every gaper starts posting their outfits.


Then shut the fuck up and dont participate. It really is that simple. nobody gives a shit if you dont like it. I dont like basketball but i dont go into sports bars and talk shit to people and call them gay for liking basketball.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Kwanzaa said:


> Its for the obvious reasons you stated.
> 
> I guess i find discussing fashion is for metrosexuals. its funny when every gaper starts posting their outfits.


oh ya look at all of the gapers here! Every single one of us are a bunch of douche bag snowboarding posers who only care about looking really cool so everyone thinks we are super good. Dude dont you get it? its something to talk about, which is the point of a forum. every once in a while its cool to put a face to the name of people on the internet. Usually everyone is just a screen name and a tiny avatar with some text in the post. at least now we somewhat know what others look like so its not just a bunch on anonymous a holes on some internet site.


----------



## Kwanzaa

IdahoFreshies said:


> oh ya look at all of the gapers here! Every single one of us are a bunch of douche bag snowboarding posers who only care about looking really cool so everyone thinks we are super good. Dude dont you get it? its something to talk about, which is the point of a forum. every once in a while its cool to put a face to the name of people on the internet. Usually everyone is just a screen name and a tiny avatar with some text in the post. at least now we somewhat know what others look like so its not just a bunch on anonymous a holes on some internet site.


This isn't about putting faces to names. This is about men (maybe?) discussing if their brown boots match their red jacket.



Snowolf said:


> Personally, no I do not, but I often will ask the wife what she thinks. I also know plenty of guys who, if they have a buddy with them might in fact ask if something looks good or bad. I see it all of the time. Usually it goes like this, "hey dude, does this combo look okay or is it totally gaper?".... Friend replies with, "Oh dude, that is so fucken sick!" or if they hate it might say something like, "No way dude, that is the gayest thing I have ever seen; total fucken gaper dude!".
> 
> I don`t know what ******* hicksville rock you live under, but I hear this exact kind of thing going on in every clothing store in the mall amongst very obviously hetero guys.....:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS!
> 
> It is beyond ironic that a guy who protests this much is frequenting a fashion thread....:laugh: Seriously Kwanza, why the fuck are you even in this thread reading and posting other than to be a troll?
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go again with thinly veiled homophobia. So what is wrong with metrosexuals anyway? How do they hurt you in any way? I am really beginning to suspect that your homophobia that has been on display here has its roots in some very deep insecurity about your own sexuality. Or perhaps you yourself have some homosexual feelings and are experiencing self revulsion because you are brainwashed into believing there is something "wrong" with that. Either just come out of the closet or figure out where this insecurity is coming from.
> 
> Oh and once again the "gaper" label comes up. So, anyone who does not fit into your myopic tunnel vision perception of what masculine behavior is, is therefore obviously "just a gaper"?. As I said before, I and many of us here are very experienced hardcore riders and most likely ride shit you would shit your pants over so can the gaper bullshit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly Idaho, well said!


There's nothing gay about metrosexuals, they are just really effeminate men and thus their man card is rejected. They might bleed for a week once a month but im not going to judge.

Its fine to ask the wife how you look because you want to look good for one an other, and if your friend happens to be with you in the store trying on some cloths in the company of women yeah its fine to ask. Just don't go over to his house after the fact and show him those cute new pair of work boot's you bought.

And yeah I post here to fuel the fire. Because I fucking can.


----------



## Milo303

SubyDude05 said:


> I dont like your facial expression.


Made me LOL


----------



## PanHandler

Kwanzaa said:


> And yeah I post here to fuel the fire. Because I fucking can.


You can also get banned and fuck off, which i truly hope happens.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Snowolf said:


> Yep, totally a closeted homosexual. That is so pathetic and sad that you are not man enough to be honest and open. Dude, stop secretly wearing your wife`s clothes when she is at work and just come out, you will be a much happier person who does not have to troll forums and people will respect you for it. :thumbsup:


Not that I agree with Kwanzaa, but that dig is pretty weak.


----------



## mrmidWest

Whats a gaper?:dunno:


----------



## Smokehaus

If you don't know what a gaper is, it probably means that you are one...































probably.


----------



## cjcameron11

^^ HAHAHA, its only funny cos i know what a gaper is


----------



## dreampow

Guys its called trolling:dunno:, let him be.

I for one would like to see more pictures of what everyone is wearing.

Its got entertainment value. More so when people have bad outfits than good.

If you think that makes me gay I could care less.


----------



## bcasey

I have always wanted to go Ketchup&Mustard. I agree with previous comments about high visibility. It really is an asset when you are able to see/distinguish the people you are riding with. (Not to mention if you get hurt and need help)


----------



## mrmidWest

I am now educated

Urban Dictionary: gaper

See #5. Now I know :laugh:

Wow. And #7


----------



## Kwanzaa

Snowolf said:


> Yep, totally a closeted homosexual. That is so pathetic and sad that you are not man enough to be honest and open. Dude, stop secretly wearing your wife`s clothes when she is at work and just come out, you will be a much happier person who does not have to troll forums and people will respect you for it. :thumbsup:


Still playing that homosexual trump card?

You sound like a broken record.


----------



## irrballsac

That's me on the left. Not flashy, and I realize i'm not great. This is from last season... this year I decided to sport a helmet, and have a '10 lando phoenix. I'll post more after Feb is over, since i'm going to snowmass the last week.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Snowolf said:


> And your opinion is important to me because?
> 
> And who says it's a dig? I am 100% serious here. Someone THAT homophobic has underlying issues and I am trying to help the guy just come out and be a happier, less hostile person :dunno:


ROFL, seriously, we just established that the messageboards are for free flow of information. It doesn't have to be important to you. You definitely were taking a dig at him:



> Dude, stop secretly wearing your wife`s clothes when she is at work and just come out


He's probably not a closeted homosexual. He's just happily ignorant and probably intentionally so. Basically trolling. The OP has a new jacket, looks better than his old one. People are freely exchanging their ideas about what looks good and what doesn't with specific, photographic examples. 

It's obvious his ignorance really BOTHERS you and he clearly doesn't want to be helped out. You're turning this guy's Babe Ruth candy bar in the pool into an actual turd in the punch bowl.


----------



## haka

my two combinations are:


















and:


----------



## forestfalcon

Coming from a hetero female, I think there is a certain degree of (for lack of a better word) "sexiness" that comes along with guys giving a shit how they look, whether on the hill or otherwise. I don't think there is anything wrong with one guy asking another how he looks...not everyone has the luxury of living with a female that can tell them they look like a douche before heading out.


----------



## Shazkar

I really need to change up my khaki pants and black jacket, but my black jacket is in too good condition / very waterproof to replace... so I guess pants is up. PANTS. Hm.


----------



## Kwanzaa

Snowolf said:


> Okay dude, here is the deal. I tried once to let you know politely that your comments were bigoted, and homophobic. You didn't get the hint so I tried some sarcastic humor and still you didn't take the hint. You openly admit to trolling and posting for the sole intention to "add fuel to the fire" in a thread that you do not contribute anything to topic wise:


Apparently you cannot understand sarcasm either. It started as a light jab but you kept responding to me so after that i was in it to be an asshole.




> There's nothing manly about discussing fashion in sports. Its like a Hockey player asking "do these shoulder pads make me look boxy?"


Do you think that was me being serious? it was a fucking joke but you kept feeding it so i went along with it. It was a good laugh. 

Grow the fuck up old man.


----------



## Smokehaus




----------



## PanHandler

Kwanzaa said:


> Apparently you cannot understand sarcasm either. It started as a light jab but you kept responding to me so after that i was in it to be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that was me being serious? it was a fucking joke but you kept feeding it so i went along with it. It was a good laugh.
> 
> Grow the fuck up old man.


----------



## Gustov

something tells me we won't see a post from kwanzaa for a few weeks


----------



## Leo

How does everyone like David Z's fashion taste? I have officially deemed his hoodie, "The Faded Turd".


----------



## david_z

Leo...

(10char)


----------



## Leo

LoL... I'm dying over here :laugh:


----------



## sabatoa

*dies laffin*


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

David Z, I will mail you some new hoodies man. That thing has got to go. I got some L size TechNine stuff if you want it, it's free.


----------



## dreampow

Dazid Z, new hoodie is the way to go here.

Snowolf the red hat/trousers with the greyish Jacket is the best combo, lookin good.

Haka got to be those black not blue with that green IMO, you can still have some colour in the wooly hat though, purple maybe.

Bcasey, nice lap, but I would also say those two together don't mix well. Either is cool but needs a different colour to go with it.
Maybe a blue jacket with the yellow pants and a black or grey or dark blue pants with the red jacket. 

Of course this is just my opinion. 

More outfits please people.

Diggin this thread.


----------



## david_z

damn. tough crowd. It is just a khaki brown Dakine hoodie (this one, actually); fleece-lined. It is hard for me to find a new one that is heavyweight & insulated. Post links, I've actually been looking for a new one 

Alternatively I dig the fleece/thermal-lined flannels but I can't stand the ones that have the faux hood attached to them. I think Burton makes one but all three shops local to me were sold out of size L.

@Cheez I appreciate the offer T9 isn't really my style!


----------



## bcasey

david_z said:


> @Cheez I appreciate the offer T9 isn't really my style!


first result.
Technine Snowboarding - YouTube
just sayin'


----------



## david_z

alright ya bastids what do you think of this Bonfire hoodie?


----------



## dreampow

much better:thumbsup:


----------



## metric

Just keep the turd hoodie and complement it with some puke green pants


----------



## david_z

sons of bitches!

now I am trying to find other stuff to blow my money on... 

there is a fleece-lined flannel shirt from Gnu/Lib that has a removable hood (here). Or this Special Blend (here) which I _kind of like_ but it is about 15% too gangsta I just don't think I could really embrace that and like, wear it walking the dog at night or out to the grocery store with the wife, etc.

I'm thinking the flannel _and_ the bonfire hoodie - not to wear together, per se, but I just kind of like both of them for different reasons.

Also, I can't believe I'm now taking part in a "help me pick out my outerwear colorz" thread!


----------



## Leo

I'm so happy I did what I did. This has turned out incredibly well.


----------



## Leo

Btw, I will officially call that red hoody "Vagine Crimson". You should wear it one week every month. 

Edit: actually, I'm calling it "The Fire Crotch" hoodie.


----------



## david_z

BTW I will officially punch you _right in the dick_ every time.

Edit: I'm going to call you "Fashion Queen Leopatra" from now on.


----------



## Leo

LoL. We need to keep this thread alive. This is very good.


----------



## david_z

The worst part is that I'm going to pay overnight shipping so I can get it in time for Test Fest so I don't have to put up with your shit for 3 consecutive days. You owe me a beer. Or six.


----------



## Leo

Lol you know I love ya. 

I just like calling your hoody a faded turd. It's catchy.


----------



## david_z

pretty sure I just spent all the money that I was going to use to buy those Darkos...


----------



## david_z

Cheers. I'm on the fence about the flannel-looking jacket but I bought it anyways. I can always return it if I don't like it or decide I don't need it. I wish Leo wouldve posted this earlier in the week so I didn't get stuck paying overnight freight hopefully the package arrives on Friday... 

I will be sure to post the obligatory self-shot-standing-in-my-living-room pic!


----------



## hound

The only thing you are missing is silver hair otherwise....


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Kwanzaa said:


> Apparently you cannot understand sarcasm either. It started as a light jab but you kept responding to me so after that i was in it to be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that was me being serious? it was a fucking joke but you kept feeding it so i went along with it. It was a good laugh.
> 
> Grow the fuck up old man.


YOU, are a massive, MASSIVE, disrespectful idiot. just letting you know that in case you thought other wise.


----------



## AIRider

don't know what's going on, but I see people posting their gear … fuck it, might as well whore it out then, I like to match. 










and +1 for guys being comfortable giving fashion advice to other dudes.


----------



## dreampow

AIRider said:


> don't know what's going on, but I see people posting their gear … fuck it, might as well whore it out then, I like to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and +1 for guys being comfortable giving fashion advice to other dudes.


looks pretty smooth bro:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## haka

dreampow said:


> Haka got to be those black not blue with that green IMO, you can still have some colour in the wooly hat though, purple maybe.


some days the black, others the blue pants. depends on the mood. 
but always, always, the wicked green Analog Accord jacket! 

nice thread... :laugh:


----------



## garikgarik

[/IMG]


----------



## Leo

david_z said:


> pretty sure I just spent all the money that I was going to use to buy those Darkos...


I'll make it up to ya. Texting you now.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

david_z said:


> @Cheez I appreciate the offer T9 isn't really my style!


Me either, that's why it's free :laugh: TBH, I'd probably rock the turd over the T9.


----------



## Leo

I'd like everyone to know that Dave's new hoody and jacket looks sweet. Although his red hoody was a mid-layer and he might return it.


----------



## bassholic

nickwarrenn said:


> Some real pictures this time. Thoughts/critique?


I'd mistake you for a girl because of the skinny pants



Memphis Hawk said:


> This is my only outfit.
> 
> Mizuno Sakura Blossom Green/Yellow. It's actually a skiers outfit only sold in Japan.
> Alpina goggles topping off the K2 Helmet


I don't usually go for the pant jacket combo but this one rocks


stevetim said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> this season's digs. most of my crew is so low key. had to change it up a little.


ehh don't like how outfit matches the colors in the board



IdahoFreshies said:


> ok, im really confused now. Please explain what am i missing and proceed to call me an idiot. But the first set of pictures, TO ME, clearly look like a girls outfit (especially the middle one) but that bolded comment totally threw me off and i just dont get whats going on. Apparently snowboard outfits are more unisex than i thought and there is a bit of confusion going on here.
> 
> View attachment 7199


The pink jacket was purchased because i will give it to some girl this weekend if i find one worthy of it. The rest of my outfits show my style of fashion. Maybe i bring a feminine sense of style to my garbs. It seems to help with pulling snow bunnies on and off the mountain...Do you walk past people in the lodge and hear them say "owww i love his color combo?


----------



## Leo

Oh what the heck...


























I also have the Burton TWC Trench as the attached photo shows. I use the same black pants. Matches everything.


----------



## CalvaryCougar

*heres mine*


----------



## Rambros

Lot of snow Actually in the center of Italy.. a little Snapshot!








Greetings From Italy!


----------



## dreampow

Rambros said:


> Lot of snow Actually in the center of Italy.. a little Snapshot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings From Italy!


Of course the Italians will be well coordinated:thumbsup:


----------



## Qball

haha fuck yeah pink flamingo!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

bassholic said:


> I'd mistake you for a girl because of the skinny pants
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually go for the pant jacket combo but this one rocks
> 
> ehh don't like how outfit matches the colors in the board
> 
> 
> 
> The pink jacket was purchased because i will give it to some girl this weekend if i find one worthy of it. The rest of my outfits show my style of fashion. Maybe i bring a feminine sense of style to my garbs. It seems to help with pulling snow bunnies on and off the mountain...Do you walk past people in the lodge and hear them say "owww i love his color combo?


well your style of fashion to me clearly looks like a chick, and i feel really fuckin weird now saying it "looked good", total different state of mind.


----------



## snowklinger

CheeseForSteeze said:


> David Z, I will mail you some new hoodies man. That thing has got to go. I got some L size TechNine stuff if you want it, it's free.


Fuck being free you'd have to pay me to wear that ****** nonsense.

I prefer dave's turd hoodie with turds on it. Btw Dave, everything in my closet is brown, navy or olive so I have to goto alot of effort to change, I give the hoodie thumbs up.:thumbsup:

Don't worry I got some 80's colors rocking this year, will put myself out there with some pics this week, just got a green helmet so yea, with the proto... lets just say I'm not hiding in the woods.

Plus the helmet's in the shop (mom's sewing basement) getting headphones put in the liner.

edit. going back over the whole thread, I think I like the ketchup/mustard ALOT. SOLID.


----------



## dskache

Figured id post too what the hell ya got to lose right? lol.
















Arbor Relapse with union flight bindings, Arbor Nightrain w/ride rodeo bindings(compliments to rgwilco), Salomon Jacket, Oakley goggles, and a Wrong Gear mask. Bond pants(skinny's).


----------



## PanHandler

bassholic said:


> I'd mistake you for a girl because of the skinny pants
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually go for the pant jacket combo but this one rocks
> 
> ehh don't like how outfit matches the colors in the board
> 
> 
> 
> The pink jacket was purchased because i will give it to some girl this weekend if i find one worthy of it. The rest of my outfits show my style of fashion. Maybe i bring a feminine sense of style to my garbs. It seems to help with pulling snow bunnies on and off the mountain...Do you walk past people in the lodge and hear them say "owww i love his color combo?


I like to look good while i ride but buying pink jackets for girls i dont even know yet and "pulling snow bunnies"...please tell me that post was a joke? if not i think a full re evaluation of why you ride is in order.


----------



## dskache

lol actually in all honesty.. going from my baggy pants to the skinny pants changed my style(bettered it).. less baggage and i felt more comfortable.. All personal opinion, each and everyone has there own style.. none are two in the same.


----------



## heggathestrasni

After seeing all the colors in your gear guys, I felt embarrassed for wanting to post my boring black & white combo :dunno: In my defense, I love matching colors and I HATE having different shades of color on different clothes pieces (+ I didn't want to go full ninja set  ) so this was the easy way out


----------



## Rambros

Snowolf said:


> That`s an awesome jacket....:thumbsup:


Thanks Man.


----------



## metric

Don't have any pictures of me riding this season, but here's my gear


----------



## david_z

Here's the replacement to the turd hoodie, obligatory "action" shot.


----------



## Krug

I think you need some facial hair...maybe a pencil thin stache that curls up on the ends, or perhaps something reminiscent of Hitler...especially since you are going to France. Remind them of what they could be missing out on.

Andy


----------



## dreampow

david_z said:


> Here's the replacement to the turd hoodie, obligatory "action" shot.


Flying lumberjack:laugh:

Much better than the flying turd, sorry faded turd but what happened to your Red hoodie that would have been sweeet?


----------



## david_z

Turns out the red hoodie is just a mid-layer.

It's pretty nice and I'll probably keep it for spring laps but I wish it was a heavyweight hoodie...

Today was pretty cold though so I was actually wearing it under the lumberjack shirt.


----------



## poutanen

bassholic said:


> If you can ride then you can wear whatever you want. First season, i did my best to be inconspicuous. Now that I can ride(subjective) I have some pretty bright outfits. Let's just say I could pull your outfit off, but it would take some work.
> 
> Your helmet and googles combo sucks


Exactly why I wear the brightest orange pants I could find. Rode in various blacks, browns, dark blues through the years. Had a pair of red white and blue Shaun Palmer Signature Series boots that I loved because they were so flaming.

Bought the bright orange (actually blaze orange hunting pants) as a joke one year because people said they couldn't find me on the hill. Still wearing them... The mountain is the one place I'm an extrovert though (I'll launch off a lip beside people just for the fun of it), so the orange suits the mood.

Hard to see here when they were covered in so much powder but, yeah. Now I see guys wearing full bright orange suits and it makes me angry. So I go all road rash and pull out chains and ride next to them and take their teeth out. Orange is mine. MINE!


----------



## Nefarious

Snowolf said:


> Sorry! Didn't even notice the orange pants. I was mesmerized by the sight of real, fresh, deep, wonderful powder.......


I thought the picture was taken in columbia and that was blow. Who'da thunk it? :dunno:


----------



## sabatoa

Powder...what the hell is powder?


----------



## poutanen

Snowolf said:


> Sorry! Didn't even notice the orange pants. I was mesmerized by the sight of real, fresh, deep, wonderful powder.......


That was christmas eve at my closest hill (Nakiska)... We were heading for Lake Louise but the roads were bad so we turned into Nakiska instead. Figured we'd do a few runs and head home. Got to the top and realized there was a foot of powder everywhere, ended up having a great day! 

We've been lucky up here so far, I think we're one of the few parts of the continent that has had pretty decent snow so far. There was a warm spell around new years that iced up a lot of hills, but we've had powder since then. About time for another dumping though.

Oh and in keeping with this thread I'll get a full pic of my gear from head to toe so I can get made fun of too!  :cheeky4:


----------



## Leo

Nefarious said:


> I thought the picture was taken in columbia and that was blow. Who'da thunk it? :dunno:


Hmm... cokeboarding... YOU'RE ONTO SOMETHING GREAT HERE!


----------



## david_z

Boz has got the market cornered on cokeboarding in columnbia.


----------



## poutanen

Leo said:


> Hmm... cokeboarding... YOU'RE ONTO SOMETHING GREAT HERE!


I could picture Johnny Depp playing the lead roll in the movie. Hey George Jung is almost done his prison term for those that care. lol


----------



## bassholic

PanHandler said:


> I like to look good while i ride but buying pink jackets for girls i dont even know yet and "pulling snow bunnies"...please tell me that post was a joke? if not i think a full re evaluation of why you ride is in order.


what is it about my riding that i need to evaluate?


----------



## sabatoa

bassholic said:


> what is it about my riding that i need to evaluate?


He didn't say your riding needed re-evaluation. He said *the reason* you ride needs re-evaluation.

Prolly the bit about pulling snow bunnies. I don't think many guys here worry too much about the chicks on the hill unless we're admiring their backside 180's. hah, backside.


----------



## poutanen

sabatoa said:


> He didn't say your riding needed re-evaluation. He said *the reason* you ride needs re-evaluation.
> 
> Prolly the bit about pulling snow bunnies. I don't think many guys here worry too much about the chicks on the hill unless we're admiring their backside 180's. hah, backside.


I certainly like looking at some blondes backside 180 while I'm waiting in the lift line. But I'd rather not be waiting at all if that makes any sense...  I think every snowboarder has a small part of him that wants people to see him board, and then come up and give the oohs and ahhs. Everybody likes their ego stroked once in a while. On the other hand if that's the primary reason you board...


----------



## IdahoFreshies

as long as i float on it ill ride a mountain of cocaine, just dont open your mouth or breathe in through your nose when you fall or you might start to feel funny ,not everyone can have as high of a tolerance as charlie sheen


----------



## snowklinger

can't get ma boys to take real pics, this was like pulling teeth.










but I said i'd do it.


----------



## Nefarious

By the beard of Zues!


----------



## hnz

I hear blue and green is really in this year, what do you think? I want to buy a pair of pink pants because a pair of pink pants has alliteration. What do you guys think? I think you guys know what's hot and what's not, lol (know what I mean?). Anyway, thanks guys, you are great, lol. Here is a picture of me doing the triple cork 1440 stalefish. Pretty overcast so I had to take it mellow, lol.


----------



## poutanen

hnz said:


> I hear blue and green is really in this year, what do you think?


Overdone... lol


----------



## haka

hnz said:


> I hear blue and green is really in this year, what do you think?


didn't know that. but they're my colors. blue pants with green jacket. love it.


----------



## bassholic

poutanen said:


> Overdone... lol


i'm pretty sure i saw them on the clearance, past season rack back in 09. I don't think waterproofing expires


----------



## poutanen

haka said:


> didn't know that. but they're my colors. blue pants with green jacket. love it.


I don't know if it's just me but it seems like half the people are wearing blue and green. Especially this new generation of skiers. Blue jacket, green pants, white gaper helmet. Rocker skis flapping in the breeze. Teletubby GoPro on their helmets. 

Man I'm starting to get bitter...


----------



## bassholic

today's purchase


----------



## LuckyRVA

is that a roll of toilet paper under your monitor?


----------



## bassholic

of course my dude!


----------



## snowklinger

LuckyRVA said:


> is that a roll of toilet paper under your monitor?


lawl

10[[


----------



## LuckyRVA

bassholic said:


> of course my dude!


:laugh:

Well, I feel that hoodie. Is it technical?


----------



## bassholic

LuckyRVA said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Well, I feel that hoodie. Is it technical?


It's not just hoodie. It actually feels heavier than my other daily riding tech. Which is the blue one in this thread. I ride with multiple layers so this rocks. I actually went to the store to get new gloves and left with this. The sleeves are longer and length is longer too.

Now i need to ride a lot more this season to put this purchase to use 

Word for word:

Daily Technical Softshell - 10000 MM Waterproof, Fleece Backed Interior, Under arm vents, Audio Pocket, Removable powder skirt with waist tabs


----------



## God

I think people will see me coming


----------



## IdahoFreshies

OH YES! This thread is back, I loved this one.



God said:


> I think people will see me coming


speaking of photo shopped faces, my friend did a pretty good job on this one huh?


----------



## irrballsac

Ha! I thought this was Off season. No one goes to snowboard forums off season!!


----------



## budderbear

irrballsac said:


> Ha! I thought this was Off season. No one goes to snowboard forums off season!!


Its always winter somewhere. Just because you don't have snow where your at doesn't mean that people in another country don't lol:cheeky4:


----------



## irrballsac

budderbear said:


> Its always winter somewhere. Just because you don't have snow where your at doesn't mean that people in another country don't lol:cheeky4:


Haha I can't tell you how much I wish I was somewhere with tons of snow and winter going on around me right now. I didn't get to go out much this year, so the coming season has to be big.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

irrballsac said:


> Ha! I thought this was Off season. No one goes to snowboard forums off season!!


HA! I joined in July last summer because i was bored and wanted my snowboard fix...this is when the true junkies come out.


----------



## poutanen

budderbear said:


> Its always winter somewhere.


Uhhhh, NOPE! :cheeky4:

It's not winter anywhere right now... Still Fall in the southern hemisphere for one more week! :laugh:


----------



## Irahi

poutanen said:


> Uhhhh, NOPE! :cheeky4:
> 
> It's not winter anywhere right now... Still Fall in the southern hemisphere for one more week! :laugh:


The pow day we had in the PNW last Saturday disagrees with you. Summer forgot to come this year.


----------



## sabatoa

IdahoFreshies said:


> this is when the true junkies come out.



Quoted for truthiness.


----------



## poutanen

Irahi said:


> The pow day we had in the PNW last Saturday disagrees with you. Summer forgot to come this year.


Yeah I've seen snow in Edmonton in mid-July a couple years ago, but that doesn't make it winter! 

I'm being Mr. Picky here but Winter is Dec 21st to March 21st or so in the northern hemisphere, and June 21st to Sept 21st or so in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## budderbear

poutanen said:


> Yeah I've seen snow in Edmonton in mid-July a couple years ago, but that doesn't make it winter!
> 
> I'm being Mr. Picky here but Winter is Dec 21st to March 21st or so in the northern hemisphere, and June 21st to Sept 21st or so in the southern hemisphere.


There's snow here at 14,000 feet still :cheeky4:










But yes, technically it isn't winter anymore lol


----------



## poutanen

budderbear said:


> There's snow here at 14,000 feet still :cheeky4:


Yeah I'm planning on some hike boarding this July in Kananaskis... :cheeky4: lol


----------



## otisdelarosa

I think you're okay. :laugh:



My Mt Tremblant Ski Vacation Experience


----------



## God

IdahoFreshies said:


> OH YES! This thread is back, I loved this one.
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of photo shopped faces, my friend did a pretty good job on this one huh?


haha yeah its easy just drop your picture in rage comic maker and add your face of choice


----------



## Ka-ching

Wow, I'm not sure how this just happened. Stumbled on this thread and went through every page...  

Creepy.


----------



## snowklinger

*speaking of creepy..........*



Ka-ching said:


> Wow, I'm not sure how this just happened. Stumbled on this thread and went through every page...
> 
> Creepy.


solid first post. 

welcome necromancer.


----------



## chomps1211

Ka-ching said:


> Wow, I'm not sure how this just happened. Stumbled on this thread and went through every page...
> 
> Creepy.





snowklinger said:


> solid first post.
> 
> welcome necromancer.


:laugh: :eusa_clap: :laugh:

I still say we need to find an awesome new Zombie smiley!!!! I'm going to make it my mission to locate just the perfect one for this forum! (_...putting my creeptitude to use for good instead of evil!_)


----------



## Lexstar828

figured id join in on this fashion post.
my new look










old look









and bonus, good old wipeout

















i think i need new pants...


----------



## poutanen

Why does this thread tease me with two extra non-existant pages?!? :dunno:


----------



## trapper

poutanen said:


> Why does this thread tease me with two extra non-existant pages?!? :dunno:


Uh, I hate those kinds of threads. What have you got to hide, bitches!?!


----------



## RagJuice Crew

poutanen said:


> Why does this thread tease me with two extra non-existant pages?!? :dunno:


Deleted users. Page count stays the same but there missing posts mean the ACTUAL number of pages is less.


----------



## Ka-ching

RagJuice Crew said:


> Deleted users. Page count stays the same but there missing posts mean the ACTUAL number of pages is less.


Or is that what the government wants you to think...


----------



## poutanen

Ka-ching said:


> Or is that what the government wants you to think...


----------



## lolevolol

look like you can swallow some mean dick


----------



## speedjason

just for shits and giggles.:yahoo:


----------



## bseracka

You're going to look like one badass jizz mopper in the parking lot; since you'll never hit the slopes


----------



## chomps1211

Meet,.. The Fly!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

chomps1211 said:


> Meet,.. The Fly!
> 
> View attachment 34593


Chomps we should shred together


----------



## speedjason

wrathfuldeity said:


> Chomps we should shred together


awesome pants.:laugh:


----------



## Flylo




----------



## sabatoa

Facebook reminded me today that I was laughing at this thread 5 years ago. Never saw so many men giving each other fashion advice before.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

still got my pink pants


----------



## sabatoa

wrathfuldeity said:


> still got my pink pants


Chomps gets to see them soon, but I don't think he has his pink jacket anymore.


----------



## chomps1211

sabatoa said:


> Chomps gets to see them soon, but I don't think he has his pink jacket anymore.


It was a _red_ fleece vest and yes,…. I still have it!! :laugh:






-edit-
It's my _Boxers_ that'r pink!!  :rofl3:


----------



## unsuspected

wrathfuldeity said:


> Chomps we should shred together


Are whose pants RipCurl? If they are i have the pants with the matching pink jacket. Looks awesome!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

unsuspected said:


> Are whose pants RipCurl? If they are i have the pants with the matching pink jacket. Looks awesome!


sessions men's ski pants


----------



## snowangel99

I hate to tell you but all you adult snowboarder dudes look the same on the hill, very practical. Now the kids, they have style. 

Best outfit I saw in Tremblant was a guy wearing a white and black vertically striped jacket and pants. It was a full on take on a clown suit. I kept looking for the clown guy all day after that lol.


----------



## chomps1211

snowangel99 said:


> ....Best outfit I saw in Tremblant was a guy wearing a white and black vertically striped jacket and pants. It was a full on take on a clown suit. I kept looking for the clown guy all day after that lol.


Saw a guy @ Boyne in a _horizontally_ striped, black & white jumpsuit. Dude looked like a prison escapee!!! :laugh:

-edit-
....besides, I'm too old to go around looking like a "Skittles Thug!" :laugh:








Now,... If I dressed all in blue, would that make me a Viagra Thug? >


----------



## deagol

chomps1211 said:


> It was a _red_ fleece vest and yes,…. I still have it!! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -edit-
> It's my _Boxers_ that'r pink!!  :rofl3:


:tmi:

(sorry, just needed an excuse to use that emoji)


----------



## sabatoa

deagol said:


> :tmi:
> 
> (sorry, just needed an excuse to use that emoji)


At least they're not briefs..


----------



## deagol

sabatoa said:


> At least they're not briefs..


this could go downhill quick..


----------



## dave785

deagol said:


> this could go downhill quick..


Or gradually riding uphill and into a crevasse


----------



## linvillegorge

Went and got cleaned up at the barbershop today. What do y'all think?


----------



## dave785

linvillegorge said:


> Went and got cleaned up at the barbershop today. What do y'all think?


It's as if you took the trashiest aspects of multiple cultures from around the world and combined them into the first haircut that is considered terrible no matter what part of the globe you're in.

Way to bring people together, bro.


----------



## chomps1211

sabatoa said:


> At least they're not briefs..


….Or a _Thong!!!_ :laugh:



deagol said:


> this could go downhill quick..


I believe it just did!!  Just imagine,.. Ol' chomps,.. sportin' a "Whale Tail??" :blink:



*Now,...* would be the right time for the barf emoji!! >


----------



## mojo maestro

linvillegorge said:


> Went and got cleaned up at the barbershop today. What do y'all think?


I'd do you.............


----------



## ctoma

^ Me too.

It looks like you have hair clippings in your ear. Or, fuzzy ears.


----------



## snowangel99

It's what's inside that counts ?


----------



## snowklinger

snowangel99 said:


> It's what's inside that counts ?


:barf:

:barf:


----------



## Snow Hound

dave785 said:


> It's as if you took the trashiest aspects of multiple cultures from around the world and combined them into the first haircut that is considered terrible no matter what part of the globe you're in.
> 
> Way to bring people together, bro.


I had to tell my Kurdish barber not to go anywhere near my hairline with his razor every time I had a cut (Mrs Hound does it now). It looks like that for about 12 hours before stubbly blue bits start to show and you look like an even bigger Muppet than you did when it was fresh. Totally impractical as well as ridiculous looking.


----------



## Seoran

I also can not now decide on the style. What is the length of hair best?


----------

